# RubeTimer - Stacktimer



## b03tz (Jun 23, 2008)

Note for admin: please close my other rubetimer topics.

rubeTimer.com

*Some of rubetimer's features:*
- Stacktimer look
- Changeable timercolor **
- Never-ever lose your stats again **
- Multiplayer (player vs player challenges!) **
- Record lists *
- A virtual cube also for use in matches
- Lots of different cube types

*Upcoming features:*
- Advanced member profile page that you can show to your friends. **
- More advanced recordlist method (suggestions?)

* = Still work in progress
** = You need to be a registered member for this

*Compatible browsers:*
- All internet explorer versions
- All firefox versions

Enough talking, here is some visual material:

A video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1OlJF_SQFDE

*Some screens:*

The main screen:




The challenge overview:




Statistics screen:




The cube types and different timercolor:





Also i'm open for any suggestions that might improve rubeTimer  also new features might be added (if good enough for each player to enjoy).

http://www.rubetimer.com


----------



## b03tz (Jun 23, 2008)

*Some stats: *
We already have *over 140* cubing members!
There have been *over 3000 solves* since rubeTimer went online (03-06-2008)
We already had over *1000 unique (!)* visitors since the same date
and over *2500 times* somebody found it necessary to shout!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 23, 2008)

You'll soon have OVER 9000 solves


----------



## b03tz (Jun 23, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> You'll soon have OVER 9000 solves



I had to laugh, but i dont get it


----------



## Brett (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been using this site since you posted, and it's great. I just was wondering about the shoutbox, it seems to be not working . Sometimes when I press enter the shout just doesn't go through, and the scroll bar on the side doesn't work.

Hope you can fix those problems, although i'd still use the site to use the charts and data it creates.

Thanks 

(As for Over 9000, it's not supposed to make sense. It just makes fun of DragonballZ and is funny )


----------



## b03tz (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehehe indeed.

I'll see what i can do about the shoutbox!


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 24, 2008)

Could you also make it so you can manually enter times? I just got a Speedstacks timer, and I'd like to be able to use it here.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 24, 2008)

You can already lol...go to "My Times" and there's an option "Add time". Just select the date where you want the time to be on and enter your time.

Be sure to use 00:00:00.00

If you add 12 secs...add 12.00

If you add 1 minute 13 and 24 milliseconds add: 1:13.24

So a dot between secs and ms, and : between the rest

Have fun xD


----------



## b03tz (Jun 24, 2008)

Record lists will now contain averages of 12.

Record lists for now are clear, so get on it while you can


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, I have a suggestion!
When you hover over the x to get rid of that time, can you make the mouse turn into a hand insted of having the thing like when you hover over words.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 25, 2008)

But of course! 

It is done


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 27, 2008)

b03tz said:


> You can already lol...go to "My Times" and there's an option "Add time". Just select the date where you want the time to be on and enter your time.
> 
> Be sure to use 00:00:00.00
> 
> ...



Sick, when I made that post, it wasn't like that yet. This timer kicks ass now.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha thanks man! 


Forums are online...anybody who is registered can directly login trough the rubeTimer website.

http://www.rubetimer.com/forum/index.php


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 27, 2008)

So... I do have a few more which may take a while to build, but in the long run are all easily achievable. I'll post this on rubetimer forums and speedsolving.com.

1) More scrambles and scramble images. I figure you will get around to this anyway, but worth mentioning. I recently finished my own scrambler (http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/scramble.html), and would be happy to turn this into a JS file you can just attach, and call; and it will return an image string of html you can place inside a div or something, and a scramble string (cuboids, only). I'd also be happy to alter one of the WCA scramble files a bit if you would like so you can use them for scrambles. (I also just got a scramble only 16 moves long...? I think its a bit buggy when you switch cube types. And is still generating scrambles while I am viewing stats.)

2) Condensed, and more, options. If you go to the timer I have made, at http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/, and click on "options", I would recommend everything in there you don't have already. Which it looks like you do, but mostly the scrambles, and custom countdown, instead of just options. Options lists seem to be standard in most timers for countdowns, which makes no sense to me, and seems really pointless/annoying, because it would be much easier to just have users type in their own countdown preferences.

3) Still more options  If you go to 'log in' on my timer, and click 'test drive' then log in, then go to "Settings". There are a couple more options in there I would like to see, namely the stuff under "keyboard controls" (which I haven't yet finished myself). Additionally, although low on the preference order, would be stuff such as the custom colors at the bottom. Having all the options in one place woudl be nice, as well. As in, default view for stats, defaults for timer when you log in, etc... all in one place; but also able to be modified at each individual page.

4) Statistics thing. Instead of filling in missed days with something like the overall average, which I think it does, leave them out entirely.

5) Less clutter in timer mode. This is possibly the most important thing. Stuff like the chat box is great, but I don't want to see it while I am taking times. Perhaps have a "home page", and then allow users to navigate to the timer page independently. Also allow for timer options to be minimized, etc., leaving maybe only a small display for the times/averages/stats or something.

6) More like a question - what is '-- practice mode --'? The general not-selected option? Or does it change to challenge mode when you h2h? Perhaps rename this to "choose an option below", and have it display the cube type currently being done or something.

7) Know how there are like 'game rooms' in pogo.com, or yahoo games? As in, you can sort of play against 4 people in euchre or something at once? Something like that would be *awesome* for cubing. As in, the head-to-head thing, except for like 10 people at once.

8) Get it to work in Opera. As far as I know, my timer is the only one that consistently works in opera (sounds dont work 100% though).

9) Make it stop taking the focus off of this textbox whenever I move the mouse out of it.

10) If you add all these, I will come give you a hug (well, maybe), and consider it by far the best timer ever.

11) In the far far future, add in support for stackmats like CCT. This would make it completely unparalleled. Probably achievable through flash... I am currently working on learning actionscript, and would be glad to help you with this if you would like.

12) A help/info/about file. See the one on my timer (top rhs) for example, I guess.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 27, 2008)

Answered on rubeTimer forum


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 19, 2012)

Registered! I'll use this for a while and see how I like it.

One big request.. background color and text color change option. White text on black is very tiresome for the eyes. Otherwise it looks peachy to me so far!


----------

